# Looking to purchase Dr. Richards CBT tapes or cd'sI



## awakening (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm looking to purchase Dr. Richards CBT tapes or cd's as described on the social anxiety institute(SAI) website. If you are looking to sell them, leave me a message. Thanks.


----------



## Rintention (Aug 21, 2006)

*CDs*

*Hi-

Have you checked out http://www.Amazon.com? Many times, along side the price, a Used Price, is quoted. I have noticed that Paper books are more likely to do this, but I have seen CD Audio books, also. Luck to you.*


----------



## awakening (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks for the information I will check it out. Appreciate the suggestion


----------

